# problème video G4 17"



## FdeB (13 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai récupéré pour mort un aluBook 17"- 1,67.
La video interne, suite à une chute ne fonctionne plus :






Le Mac démarre bien, la video externe, si je branche un écran en DVI fonctionne.
Je l'ai entièrement démonté pour voir si le choc n'avait pas déconnecté une nappe. Je n'ai rien noté de particulier coté carte mère. J'attaque la face écran
Avez-vous des conseils, une expérience à partager sur que/quoi vérifier et comment résoudre ce problème ???
Par avance merci


----------



## Karamazow (13 Juillet 2011)

Hello,

Tu nous confirme que ce n'est pas l'affichage que tu obtiens sur un écran externe ?


----------



## FdeB (13 Juillet 2011)

Karamazow a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Tu nous confirme que ce n'est pas l'affichage que tu obtiens sur un écran externe ?



Oui j'ai un affichage tout à fait normal sur l'écran externe !


----------



## Karamazow (17 Juillet 2011)

Alors cela doit venir de la nappe ou de l'inverter, mais pas de la carte graphique.

Fait une recherche sur le net en ce sens.


----------



## FdeB (17 Juillet 2011)

Karamazow a dit:


> Alors cela doit venir de la nappe ou de l'inverter, mais pas de la carte graphique.
> 
> Fait une recherche sur le net en ce sens.



ok merci de ta précision


----------



## didgar (17 Juillet 2011)

Salut !



Karamazow a dit:


> Alors cela doit venir de la nappe ou de l'inverter, mais pas de la carte graphique.



J'émets juste un bémol sur l'inverter. S'il était HS l'écran serait noir !
Je pencherais plutôt pour le "display data cable" => http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Repair/...m-17-Inch-1-1-67-GHz-Display-Data-Cable/2149/

Ceci étant, j'ai déjà eu un iBook dont la vidéo fonctionnait parfaitement sur un écran externe et que dalle sur l'écran de l'iBook ... qui était allumé ( en blanc donc inverter ok, dalle ok ). Après avoir changé le "display data cable" de la bestiole en question même pb ! Donc c'était soit le connecteur sur la CM ou une partie du chip graphique ... CM HS quoi :-(

A+

Didier


----------



## FdeB (17 Juillet 2011)

bonsoir,
effectivement, un inverter HS fait un écran noir
je vais donc vérifier demain du coté de ce cable, c'est la partie la plus c*****e du mac à ouvrir si ça ce trouve il est juste mal connecté ??


----------



## Karamazow (18 Juillet 2011)

didgar a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Donc c'était soit le connecteur sur la CM ou une partie du chip graphique ... CM HS quoi :-(
> 
> ...



A mon tour d'émettre un bémol sur le chip graphique. Si il ne fonctionne pas pour l'écran interne, ça devrait être le cas pour l'écran externe.

Ok pour l'inverter, je me suis fourvoyé. 

Donc il ne reste plus que le fameux câble.


----------



## didgar (18 Juillet 2011)

Salut !



Karamazow a dit:


> A mon tour d'émettre un bémol sur le chip graphique. Si il ne fonctionne pas pour l'écran interne, ça devrait être le cas pour l'écran externe.



Non non je t'assure ! J'ai bien eu un iBook G4 dont la vidéo fonctionnant parfaitement sur un écran ext et peau de balle sur l'écran "interne" malgré câble, inverter, dalle ok ! J'avais même greffé un autre écran  et ... pareil !

A+

Didier


----------



## FdeB (19 Juillet 2011)

bon pas eu le temps de vérifier aujourd'hui, j'attaquerais demain


----------

